# Post Heartbreaking MMA/Boxing Photos.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

So yeah, post heartbreaking photos of your favorite mma dudes and boxing dudes. My sincere apologies if this has already been done before.

Discuss.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

You killed Karo you bastard!!!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

These are more personal except for the Fitch loss and the Coleman one which I think if you didnt feel for Fitch at the end of that one you have no soul.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice thread.



























































Kidding with the last one. I found that rather funny.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

MMA:​ 






 
​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Boxing:



































​


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> MMA:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot. This one is all happy pictures for me.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Well fine at least one got avenged:thumb02::


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wise said:


> You killed Karo you bastard!!!


In that pic it's Hughes, isn' it?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, it's Hughes. I don't even want to see the photos of Karo vs Alves. I saw the fight, that was enough.
































































Re-live the pain!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


>


Wow, must you be so raw!?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It was my one true love, and now it's gone 

Somebody hold me..


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

plazzman said:


>


Why dont you just bang out my girlfriend then take all my money. It would have hurt less...


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

swank thread


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


> It was my one true love, and now it's gone
> 
> Somebody hold me..


She was the whore that everyone loved Plazz, she was often confusing and misguided, but was she ever good at what she did; sucking dic-----entertainment.


----------



## amazin_3 (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

amazin_3 said:


>


For some reason that picture gets me all excited.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

BJ Penn says: "Joe Stevenson's bloody tears are DELICIOUS!"


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Poor Joe. You could see him wilt after Penn gave him that nasty elbow.










Poor Kiyoshi.










Saku looks horrible nowadays. 

Hell, we could fill this thread with Sakuraba pictures.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Holyfield, so good he gives you brain tumors.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

lol @ Stitch in that pic of the Forrest/Rampage decision.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> lol @ Stitch in that pic of the Forrest/Rampage decision.


Wow I didnt even notice that. He looks like he just won the lottery.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Right, am I the only one who is seeing all these red xs?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wise said:


> Wow I didnt even notice that. He looks like he just won the lottery.


Haha, so true! :laugh:



Wawaweewa said:


>


Poor Gabe, after looking like an unstoppable force against Cro Cop, Randy made him look human.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I approve of this thread.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I approve of this thread.



Just curious, but how is that heartbreaking? lol.. moar liek FACEBREAKING!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

the man is my hero


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

>





>


^^^not cause he is dead now but i really felt for him that night i wanted him to win so bad


i feel for these a lot


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, that Alves kneeing Hughes pic is brutal. Poor, poor Hughes. Sure, many hate the guy, but I've always been a fan. Dude, to me, is the greatest fighter in the UFC not named Frank Shamrock.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)




----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

xeberus said:


>


Seeing CC lose is heartbreaking because, if you take a closer look at him after his losses, you can see how hard he takes them. (sorry if my english ain't clear enough)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

My heartbreaking moments:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Gonna post my boxing ones first, I will post more later.










Rahman upsetting Lewis. I was horrified.










Roy Jones being KTFO by Tarver...










Gatti losing to a very average fighter in Gomez.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I hear Gatti's going to be making a comeback.

Somebody needs to step in and stop the guy. He could very well die. I love me some Arturo Gatti.

Man, James Thompson killing Yoshida was horrifying. Gotta love Pride matchmaking.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damone said:


> I hear Gatti's going to be making a comeback.
> 
> Somebody needs to step in and stop the guy. He could very well die. I love me some Arturo Gatti.
> 
> Man, James Thompson killing Yoshida was horrifying. Gotta love Pride matchmaking.


Gatti just needs to stop, I know you loved the Ward Vs Gatti stuff, still gives me the tingly feeling when I watch it now.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I loved their first fight, one of my favorites, though Ward vs Burton was better. Still, fun trilogy, though the last 2 weren't all that competitive. 



















What bullshit that decision was. Poor Guy.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Damone said:


> I hear Gatti's going to be making a comeback.
> 
> Somebody needs to step in and stop the guy. He could very well die. I love me some Arturo Gatti.
> 
> Man, James Thompson killing Yoshida was horrifying. Gotta love Pride matchmaking.


As was James Thompson vs. Don Frye. 

You're right though, someone needs to stop Gatti. That dude is going to die in the ring if he keeps fighting.


----------

